# Spain And The World Table



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Spain And The World Table by Martha Rose Shulman and the Culinary Institute of America

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Interesting review. Although it's positive, it was unintentionally informative. The book seems to be exactly what I don't want. That is, a coffee-table, picture book featuring Spanish accented "International Cuisine." There's a place for this sort of book, no doubt. Just not in my book case.

BDL


----------

